# Patrick Stewart Marries Sunny Ozell - Make It So!



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Patrick Stewart, the golden-voiced Shakespearean actor most known for portraying Capt. Picard on _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ has married 35-year-old Sunny Ozell, a singer / songwriter from Brooklyn, NY.

Patrick is 73.

Go, Captain, Go!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2013)

No-one can resist a Shakespearean actor in a uniform.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

"Ain't" love grand?


----------



## terra (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll have some of the same food that he ordered....


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 10, 2013)

Good for him, he'll have somebody young to take care of him in his declining years.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2013)

*Top 50 Reasons Why Young Women Should Date Older Men
* If you’re a young attractive lady considering a guy twice your age, this list might give you the 50 reasons you need to persuade yourself into making a move to the geriatric side.
1. He knows a lot of useless stuff and makes a great partner in games like Scrabble, Trivial Pursuit and Balderdash.
2. He’s well-read. He can explain a book’s plot and storyline to you quickly and succinctly, thereby saving you the time it would take to actually read the book. It’s like having your own personal set of Cliff Notes.
3. This gives you more free time to spend his money at malls, outlet stores, and online.
4. He knows a lot about music. He can name the band that Paul McCartney played with prior to Wings.
5. You can borrow his Grecian Formula to patch any bleached sun spots in your hair.
6. The big bedroom and/or guest rooms in his house means no rent for you and eventually your friends/relatives can move in too.
7. He has some serious pension/social security money coming to him down the line.
8. If you sprain your ankle, you can use his cane.
9. He qualifies for early bird senior discounts at restaurants.
10. He’s entitled to senior bus fares.
11. He’ll open doors and pull out chairs for you.
12. If he gets too chatty, you can hide his teeth.
13. Qualifies for AARP membership privileges.
14. He’ll call to check up on you 3-5 times per day.
15. He’ll give you flowers, candy and best of all – cold, hard cash!
16. He’s into holding hands and other Public Displays of Affection (PDA’s) as opposed to today’s “no contact” rules associated with dating in 2007.
17. You won’t need to pay for AAA roadside service because he’ll pick you up whenever your car breaks down.
18. He’ll effectively replace your dad for when pops isn’t around.’ (Celebrate Father’s Day twice!)
19. Sex with caring.
20. No random late-night booty calls, because he goes to bed at 9 pm every night.
21. He won’t try to change you.
22. He can help you with your homework.
23. He’s sexually experienced. If you like it or want to try it, he’s been there, done that! (And more than once.)
24. He won’t pretend to listen to you just so he can get in your pants.
25. He gets a regular paycheck.
26. He has a future, even though it might be a limited one.
27. You’ll never have to pay for car maintenance. A lifetime of free tune-ups, oil changes, tire rotations and windshield wiper replacements awaits you.
28. Dating him will shock your folks. They may even throw lots of money at you to stop dating him.
29. He’ll provide better, more intelligent and engrossing conversations. (How long can you talk about trucks, extreme sports and partying anyway?)
30. He’s not sleeping on mommy’s couch or living with his parents.
31. You don’t have to worry about him looking at other women. (He’s vision is probably so shot he can’t see them).
32. He’s articulate and knows multi-syllabic words. (Improve your vocabulary).
33. Will treat 100% of the time. (Young guys don’t have cash, credit cards, or in many cases, wallets.)
34. He dresses better. Won’t show up in his one pair of ratty jeans all the time. Means you can get into nice restaurants/clubs.
35. He doesn’t have any drug baggage. He may have smoked pot in the ‘60’s and ‘70’s; or did coke in the ‘80’s and ‘90’s, but chances are he’s clean now. (Otherwise he’d probably be dead.)
36. He’ll actually dance with you at night clubs. He’ll be the hit of the party when he pulls out his “Funky Chicken.”
37. He’ll wait at least one month before he expects it.
38. You won’t have to worry about getting pregnant. His sperm cells are so old, they’re swimming backstroke (Warning: Always wear protection.)
39. He’s an attentive lover and won’t forget your name or order pizza immediately after he has an orgasm.
40. He won’t argue with you over little, meaningless things. (He’s basically numb.)
41. He won’t ask you a bunch of personal, prying questions, like “What’s your name?”
42. He won’t run away. At least not very far. Or very fast.
43. You can talk politics with him, something you can’t do with younger men. (He knows that Colin Powell isn’t a medical condition.)
44. He’ll memorize your phone number, which comes in handy if you get too drunk and forget it.
45. He’ll turn you on to old-school chick flicks like The Graduate, Love Story and Breakfast at Tiffany’s.
46. He has a nice car. Park your Hyundai and start driving his Infiniti, Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes or BMW.
47. He’ll take you on incredible vacations, unlike young guys. No more Vegas, Palm Springs and Tijuana during Spring Break. Say hello to cruises to Europe and Australia, ski trips to Aspenand Telluride and African safaris.
48. He won’t be jealous of your vibrator. He’s realistic!
49. He won’t be text messaging you all the time. He doesn’t know how!
50. When he dies, you can date his cute son(s)!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh dear, you found my old list. 




I always fancied older men, in their 30s and 40s.  Problem is I still do.


----------



## MercyL (Sep 13, 2013)

I would be jealous, but my husband reminds me of Stewart. Not his looks but something else that I really cannot put my finger on.

I bet Sir Patrick is a real cut up, in private, so his new wife better stock up on vitamins and quick reflexes.


----------

